# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  МиГ-25

## Д. Евстафьев

Совершенно неожиданно попался мне сегодня вот такой аэроплан.

----------


## AC

> Совершенно неожиданно попался мне сегодня вот такой аэроплан.


Спасибо! Везет же людям! А тут ждешь-ждешь, и хоть бы раз что-нибудь приличное "неожиданно попалось"...  :Smile:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Спасибо! Везет же людям! А тут ждешь-ждешь, и хоть бы раз что-нибудь приличное "неожиданно попалось"...


Еще несколько снимков.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

еще несколько

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

и еще несколько

----------


## AC

> еще несколько


Красота!  :Smile:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Красота!


Кстати, обратите внимание на снимок, что слева от тактического номера. Там под серой краской виднеется надпись "Борисовский", два ордена и звезды в несколько рядов.

Ну и напоследок несколько кадров.

----------


## Антоха

Отличные снимки! Везет же людям:-) Кстати, он к вам по "отказу" сел или планово?

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Отличные снимки! Везет же людям:-) Кстати, он к вам по "отказу" сел или планово?


Вроде бы по-плану, но я даже не знаю откуда.

----------


## airwolf

Классные снимки!!! Спасиба!!!  :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Вроде бы по-плану, но я даже не знаю откуда.


Из Мончегорска, вестимо...
Кстати, интересно, что при всей "активизации" боевой подготовки в последнее время практически ничего не сообщается о привлечении к учениям по своему прямому назначению имеющихся в ВВС ОРАП (в отличие от частей других видов/родов авиации -- армейской, штурмовой, истребительной, фронтовой бомбардировочной, дальней, транспортной, морской, ДРЛО)... Создается впечатление, что пилоты МиГ-25РБ, если что и делают, то только поддерживают свои летные навыки...  :Confused:

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Спасибо Денис!  :Smile:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Из Мончегорска, вестимо...
> Кстати, интересно, что при всей "активизации" боевой подготовки в последнее время практически ничего не сообщается о привлечении к учениям по своему прямому назначению имеющихся в ВВС ОРАП (в отличие от частей других видов/родов авиации -- армейской, штурмовой, истребительной, фронтовой бомбардировочной, дальней, транспортной, морской, ДРЛО)... Создается впечатление, что пилоты МиГ-25РБ, если что и делают, то только поддерживают свои летные навыки...


Нормально. Работают.

----------


## AC

> Нормально. Работают.


Ну, хорошо, коли так...  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

Поздравляю с классными снимками.
Миг-25 уже не первый раз попадается мне на этом аэродроме.Жаль в этот раз не поехал. А это бывшая Шаталовская (ЕМНИП), нынче Мончегорская машина.

----------


## 154

> Кстати, обратите внимание на снимок, что слева от тактического номера. Там под серой краской виднеется надпись "Борисовский", два ордена и звезды в несколько рядов.


Был ли этот самолет именной? Слева могло быть закрашена имя ГСС.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Был ли этот самолет именной? Слева могло быть закрашена имя ГСС.


Я об этом снимке говорю. 
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...2&d=1179374730
Там как раз и закрашена фамилия.

----------


## AC

> Я об этом снимке говорю. 
> http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...2&d=1179374730
> Там как раз и закрашена фамилия.


 :Confused:  Так там виднеется и фамилия? Или только...




> ...виднеется надпись "Борисовский", два ордена и звезды в несколько рядов...

----------


## Nazar

> Я об этом снимке говорю. 
> http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...2&d=1179374730
> Там как раз и закрашена фамилия.


Это не фамилия , это один из титулов полка, а фамилии на именных Миг-25 писались на ВЗ
Вот еще один Шаталовский борт , переданый в Мончу из этого-же полка, именно он именной.

----------


## AC

> Вот еще один Шаталовский борт , переданый в Мончу из этого-же полка, именно он именной.


А чего ж они "Ростислава Ящука" закрасили "Иваном Лезжовым"? Неудобно как-то получается... Самолет из части в часть -- и старый "герой" сразу побоку... Это все равно что перевести корабль с БФ на ЧФ и тут же по этому поводу переименовать его из "Адмирала Трибуца" в "Адмирал Октябрьский"...
 :Confused:

----------


## 154

> А чего ж они "Ростислава Ящука" закрасили "Иваном Лезжовым"? Неудобно как-то получается... Самолет из части в часть -- и старый "герой" сразу побоку... Это все равно что перевести корабль с БФ на ЧФ и тут же по этому поводу переименовать его из "Адмирала Трибуца" в "Адмирал Октябрьский"...


Совершенно согласен. Тем более, что вторая "буренка" была не именной.

----------


## Nazar

> А чего ж они "Ростислава Ящука" закрасили "Иваном Лезжовым"? Неудобно как-то получается... Самолет из части в часть -- и старый "герой" сразу побоку... Это все равно что перевести корабль с БФ на ЧФ и тут же по этому поводу переименовать его из "Адмирала Трибуца" в "Адмирал Октябрьский"...


Ну подобные этические вопросы меня если честно не интересовали, так что ответить достоверно не смогу. Ну а корабли ( не говоря о судах) у нас переименовавались довольно часто.

----------


## Nazar

> Совершенно согласен. Тем более, что вторая "буренка" была не именной.


Не понял, кто была не именной :Confused:

----------


## 154

> Не понял, кто была не именной


Комуфлированные машины в Ш назывли буренками. Из них именная НМНИП была одна.

----------


## Nazar

> Комуфлированные машины в Ш назывли буренками. Из них именная НМНИП была одна.


Про "буренок" я слышал, теперь после Вашего объяснения про второй шаталовский борт, понял. Но самолеты из полка в полк передают не опираясь на "выжопись", а руководствуясь несколько иными параметрами.

----------


## AC

> Ну а корабли ( не говоря о судах) у нас переименовавались довольно часто.


Это да, но мотивы флотских переименований -- это, как правило, либо "персонификация", т. е. присвоение имени конкретного заслуженного человека/героя вместо "неодушевленного" абстрактного названия (так недавно разведывательный корабль БФ "Меридиан" переназван "Адмиралом Федором Головиным"), либо политкорректность (политическая конъюнктура). Так "Баку", после того как Азербайджан начал превращаться в зарубежную страну с непонятной политической ориентацией, стал "Горшковым", а "Тбилиси" -- "Кузнецовым". Лучшее переименование в этом плане, содержащее меткий и едкий двойной подтекст, как я считаю, -- это когда крейсер [Вячеслав] "Молотов" стал просто "Славой".  :Smile:  
Если бы в 1953 г. какой-нибудь Ту-4 носил имя "Василий Сталин", а его переименовали бы в "Леонид Хрущев", то в этом тоже была бы какая-то логика... А тут просто -- "чужого" ГСС закрасили, своего однополчанина тут же сверху надписали...  :Frown:

----------


## 154

> Но самолеты из полка в полк передают не опираясь на "выжопись", а руководствуясь несколько иными параметрами.


В этом я и не сомневался.




> А тут просто -- "чужого" ГСС закрасили, своего однополчанина тут же сверху надписали...


...и создается впечатление, что свои родные машины не заслуживали носить имя своего ГСС на борту.

----------


## Stratosaurus

Thank you for your beautiful Mig-25 photos Denis. Take a look here. Perhaps the same aircraft in the past?

http://bvvaul-barnaul.narod.ru/47ora...s/Bush_001.jpg

Regards from Spain.

----------


## AC

> Thank you for your beautiful Mig-25 photos Denis. Take a look here. Perhaps the same aircraft in the past?
> http://bvvaul-barnaul.narod.ru/47ora...s/Bush_001.jpg
> Regards from Spain.


*Денис*, а под №52 виден именно закрашенный №16? Единица видна четко, а вот вторая цифра какая?
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...4&d=1179375233
 :Confused:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> *Денис*, а под №52 виден именно закрашенный №16? Единица видна четко, а вот вторая цифра какая?
> http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...4&d=1179375233


ИМХО "19". Но утверждать не буду. Но точно, не "16".

----------


## AC

> ИМХО "19". Но утверждать не буду. Но точно, не "16".


Вот и мне показалось, что "19"...  :Cool:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Вот и мне показалось, что "19"...


На воздухозаборнике, кстати, никаких надписей не просматривалось.

----------


## 154

19 была не именной. именные "фотики" 16, 45, 46 (Мир Авиации 3/2001)

----------


## popchik

впечатляющие картины !

----------


## AC

*Денис*, а нет ли у Вас фото прежних посещений сего аэродрома этими машинами?

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> *Денис*, а нет ли у Вас фото прежних посещений сего аэродрома этими машинами?


К сожалению, нет. Этот аппарат попался мне первый раз.

Но в тот день прилетал Ан-12.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

еще снимки

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

и еще немного

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Будет это Ан-12БК-ИС?

----------


## AC

Серийный 01347709?

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Серийный 01347701?


нет, 01347709

----------


## AC

> нет, 01347709


Да, я уж и сам поправился (см. выше)...  :Smile:  
01347701 был у Болгарии  :Cool:  
Левашовский?  :Confused:  

А вот его "брат-близнец":
http://www.airliners.net/search/phot...nct_entry=true
 :Smile:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Да, я уж и сам поправился (см. выше)...  
> 01347701 был у Болгарии  
> Левашовский?  
> 
> А вот его "брат-близнец":
> http://www.airliners.net/search/phot...nct_entry=true


Нет, скорее всего не из Левашово. На нем "группа поддержки" МиГ-25 прилетела. Ну номер есть, выяснить не проблема.

----------


## AC

Спасибо.
А ветку про Су-24М...
Су-24М. Снова полеты
...свежими майскими карточками пополнить не получится?

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Спасибо.
> А ветку про Су-24М...
> Су-24М. Снова полеты
> ...свежими майскими карточками пополнить не получится?


Встречайте :) Кое-что выложил. Хотя, надо признать, МиГ мое внимание поглотил почти полностью в этот раз.

----------


## AC

> Встречайте :) Кое-что выложил.


Спасибо! Конечно не надоел!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> *Денис*, а нет ли у Вас фото прежних посещений сего аэродрома этими машинами?


Не Денис , но есть
 :Smile:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Не Денис , но есть


Красивый, все же, аппарат!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Встречайте :) Кое-что выложил. Хотя, надо признать, МиГ мое внимание поглотил почти полностью в этот раз.


 Мое тоже. Сижу, смотрю фотки-просто на слюну исхожу. Ну, до чего красив аппарат! Поздравляю с прекрасными фотографиями! Спасибо!

----------


## F378

Преекрасные фоты ,спасибо автору .

----------


## Nazar

Вот такой вот совёнок
да, забыл сказать, это Миг-25РБТ

----------


## AC

Алжирский МиГ-25ПД на Запорожском АРЗ:
http://ars.strizhi.info/wp-content/u.../image-113.JPG
(C) Ars. Отсюда:
http://ars.strizhi.info/2007/05/29/62/

----------


## GSI

МиГ-25 ПУ, на них возили молодежь (до 2006 года), перед тем как посадить их на МиГ-31

----------


## Nazar

> А фото какого года если не секрет?


Забавно, особенно когда на фото написано Котлас 2004. :Smile:

----------


## AC

> Забавно, особенно когда на фото написано Котлас 2004.


Да забавна...  :Smile:   Просто не дотерпел, не открыл карточку до конца -- до низу... По вечерам хожу с домашего компа -- канал для графики слабоват, медленный...  :Redface:  
Что ж, бывает... Спасиба...  :Smile:

----------


## Иржи

> Совершенно неожиданно попался мне сегодня вот такой аэроплан.


Уважаемый коллега, это у Тебя эти чудесные фота так сказать в "бумажном" виде?

Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## авиатор_25

> Совершенно неожиданно попался мне сегодня вот такой аэроплан.


Владимир,спасибо за фотки! потрясающие!!! ну ты везунчик, увидеть своими глазами и сфотографировать такую птицу, как МИГ-25 :Tongue:  Я фанат МИГ-25!  Здорово, что у тебя есть такая возможность  , ты наверное работаешь в аэропорту, дай угадаю, в Шаталово? Я хотел бы увидеть эту красивую птичку, до того как она навсегда исчезнет с нашего неба. Ты не знаешь, будет ли в этом году , в АВГУСТЕ ,День открытых дверей в Шаталово, (для народа)или где ещё можно посмотреть МИГ-25( только в Мончегорск лететь)  :Confused:    Если есть какая информация по поводу дня открытых дверей или авиашоу, где можно увидеть МИГ-25. Я был бы весьма благодарен. Спасибо.

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Владимир,спасибо за фотки! потрясающие!!! ну ты везунчик, увидеть своими глазами и сфотографировать такую птицу, как МИГ-25 Я фанат МИГ-25!  Здорово, что у тебя есть такая возможность  , ты наверное работаешь в аэропорту, дай угадаю, в Шаталово? Я хотел бы увидеть эту красивую птичку, до того как она навсегда исчезнет с нашего неба. Ты не знаешь, будет ли в этом году , в АВГУСТЕ ,День открытых дверей в Шаталово, (для народа)или где ещё можно посмотреть МИГ-25( только в Мончегорск лететь)    Если есть какая информация по поводу дня открытых дверей или авиашоу, где можно увидеть МИГ-25. Я был бы весьма благодарен. Спасибо.


"птичку"... 30т...  :Cool: 
25-е помимо Шаталово еще живы в Жуковском, несколько лет тому там даже был живой 25ПД, но в основном "поголовье" состояло из РБ и БМ.
и пусть поправят меня, но и в Шаталово, и в Монче, и в Котласе etc - 25-е остались летающие только спарки, да и те вот-вот под нож

----------


## Nazar

> "птичку"... 30т... 
> 25-е помимо Шаталово еще живы в Жуковском, несколько лет тому там даже был живой 25ПД, но в основном "поголовье" состояло из РБ и БМ.
> и пусть поправят меня, но и в Шаталово, и в Монче, и в Котласе etc - 25-е остались летающие только спарки, да и те вот-вот под нож



Нет , я не имею никакого отношения к аэропортам , да и в Шаталово их нет ( аэропортов ) .
Как минимум три года , на то что-бы застать этот самолет в "живом" виде у Вас есть .
Поправлю Брата по Разуму , строевые Миг-25 живы только в двух полках ВВС РФ , Монча и Шаталово , в Котласе я ПУ не видел ( но может они там и есть , в чем сомневаюсь ) , РБ нормально летают , летали точно в этом году , насколько я слышал , у некоторых бортов ресурс до 12го года.

----------


## F70173

> Поправлю Брата по Разуму , строевые Миг-25 живы только в двух полках ВВС РФ , Монча и Шаталово , в Котласе я ПУ не видел ( но может они там и есть , в чем сомневаюсь )


Есть ПУ в Котласе и Хотилово... но уже никогда не полетят

----------


## Nazar

> Есть ПУ в Котласе и Хотилово... но уже никогда не полетят


Видимо по-этому и не видел  :Frown:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

По одной штуке там и там. Спишут в этом году, я думаю... Там уже дрова. Крайнюю живую спарку, по моей информации, передали в 2005-2006 году из Хотилово в Шаталово. В Жуковском вроде уже года два не летает ни 23УБ, ни 25ПУ, так что...

----------


## авиатор_25

> Нет , я не имею никакого отношения к аэропортам , да и в Шаталово их нет ( аэропортов ) .
> Как минимум три года , на то что-бы застать этот самолет в "живом" виде у Вас есть .
> Поправлю Брата по Разуму , строевые Миг-25 живы только в двух полках ВВС РФ , Монча и Шаталово , в Котласе я ПУ не видел ( но может они там и есть , в чем сомневаюсь ) , РБ нормально летают , летали точно в этом году , насколько я слышал , у некоторых бортов ресурс до 12го года.


Спасибо за инфо, я просто сомевался , что в Шаталово уже МИГ-25 не летает. Хочу приехать в Москву в авусте,на МАКС конечно .Но важнее для меня в Шаталово попасть, на МИГ-25 посмотреть. Можно кто знает , будет ли в августе какое авиашоу или День открытых дверей в Шаталово. Каким образом можно попасть туда.....

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемые форумчане, может ли кто-то из знающих людей показать фото МИГ-25РБК? Вроде все модификации почти могу различить, а вот РБК не знаю. Говорят, у него нет окон под АФА, но вот ясных фото носовой части МИГ-25РБК  что-то не видел, вроде. Может кто-то прояснить этот вопрос?  Хотелось бы именно фото посмотреть.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Уважаемые форумчане, может ли кто-то из знающих людей показать фото МИГ-25РБК? Вроде все модификации почти могу различить, а вот РБК не знаю. Говорят, у него нет окон под АФА, но вот ясных фото носовой части МИГ-25РБК  что-то не видел, вроде. Может кто-то прояснить этот вопрос?  Хотелось бы именно фото посмотреть.


http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/miko...rb/page_03.htm



Конструктивные отличия самолетов МиГ-25РБК со станцией «Куб» (изделие К3М).
На данных самолетах носовая радиопрозрачная часть конуса увеличена по длине, введены восемь крышек люков. Боковые радиопрозрачные панели между диафрагмами №5-7 сотовой конструкции и увеличены по размерам. Остальные крышки люков на носовом конусе изменены незначительно. Изменен внутренний силовой набор носовой части и элементы крепления оборудования.

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый Дмитрий! Это у меня есть, источник мне известен-это т\описание 02Б. Я бы хотел посмотреть именно фотографии носовой части РБК. Благодарю Вас за ответ. 
С уважением.

----------


## Shuravi07

> Совершенно неожиданно попался мне сегодня вот такой аэроплан.


А у кого-то ещё есть в архивах фотографии МиГ-25? Я кстати живу в  г. Запорожье, у нас на аэродроме был полк ПВО вооружонный МиГ-25.

----------


## C-22

Носовая часть МиГ-25РБК

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый С-22, похоже это и впрямь РБК. Большое Вам спасибо за фото! Нет ли других фото РБК? С левой стороны, хотя бы.

----------


## C-22

Рад что помог.

Фото МиГ-25РБК конечно есть, но таких чтобы была видна детально носовая часть пока не встречал... 

С уважением

----------


## An-Z

> ....На данных самолетах носовая радиопрозрачная часть конуса увеличена по длине, ....


Сильно сомневаюсь, что длина заметно увеличена... в ТО есть общая длина самолёта, сравните с другой модификацией..
На стоянке никакой разницы не заметно...

----------


## An-Z

> ...Нет ли других фото РБК? С левой стороны, хотя бы.


Есть, правда ресайз из большой картинки.. остальное в плёнке..

----------


## Nazar

А это не он?

http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...&show=12&min=0

----------


## C-22

Уважаемый  Nazar и An-Z! 

На фото МиГ-25РБФ (изделие 02Ф).  На этой машине станция "Куб-3М" (МиГ-25РБК) заменена на станцию "Шар-25", внесены и другие изменения. В принципе машины для одной цели, но все же отличаются...

С уважением

----------


## unclebu

> Носовая часть МиГ-25РБК


Если речь о №35, то это РБФ. И у Андрея левый борт №48 тоже РБФ (как и у Володи), А вот №47 - РБК. Их легко различить по удлиненному клину воздухозаборников. Длинный клин - новые машины - РБТ, РБФ, РБШ. Поэтому, чтобы попась в кабну надо было стремянку вперед сдвигать.

----------


## An-Z

> .... В принципе машины для одной цели, но все же отличаются...


Ну это понятно, но на "внешности" эта замена как то проявилась?

----------


## C-22

На РБК нет радиопрозрачных панелей оборудования на месте где у МиГ-25Р,РБ,РБВ и РБТ расположен фотоотсек. На фото NAZARA на МиГ-25РБФ их хорошо видно.
А "длинный клин" шел с начала 1978 года, РБФ появились позднее, в 1981 году доработкой МиГ-25РБК в РБФ.

                            На фото самолетов 47 ограп, cообщение #71
                                         - борт 48 - РБФ, бывший РБК выпуска 03.1978 г
                                         - борт 47 - РБФ, бывший РБК выпуска 07.1975 г
                                         - борт 45 - РБТ, бывший РБВ выпуска 12.1977 г 

C уважением

----------


## F378

есть ли у кого картинка с генеалогией миг-25р ?

----------


## FLOGGER

Совершенно верно, на фото An-Z на переднем плане РБТ, за ним два РБФа, дальше РБШ. РБК там нет. 
С-22, был бы Вам признателен за *разные* фото РБК!

----------


## C-22

Уважаемый FLOGGER!

Фото РБК очень мало... Вот выкладываю что быстро удалось накопать...

Борт 02 конечно не совсем РБК - ЛЛ на его базе по программе "Буран", но все же...

С уважением

----------


## FLOGGER

Большое спасибо, уважаемый С-22. Можете ли Вы сказать, на всех РБК была удлинненная верхняя панель в\заборника?

----------


## C-22

Нет, на машинах до 1978 года выпуска удлиненной панели небыло. Точная дата и серия с которой пошла удлиненная панель пока неизвестна...

С уважением

----------


## FLOGGER

А удлинненная верхняя панель пошла сразу на всех модификациях 25-го: и на П и на РБ... ?

----------


## C-22

Удлиненные панели только на разведчиках и БМ. На остальных "обычные"...

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, верно, на П, ПД, ПДС в\заборники обычные.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вопрос: это РБК?

----------


## C-22

МиГ-25РБ или РБВ. Краснодарская машина

----------


## FLOGGER

А где тогда АФА?

----------


## C-22

> А где тогда АФА?


Как где? Там где и всегда. Если немного присмотреться, видны два иллюминатора. Был такой вариант комплектации.
Главные визуальные отличия РБК от РБ - отсутствие иллюминаторов АФА, увеличенный носовой конус (вернее совсем другой), увеличенные боковые радиопрозрачные панели.

С уважением

----------


## FLOGGER

Тогда, что получается: что для съемки должны открываться створки фотолюка? Прозрачных фотолюков я что-то не вижу.

----------


## C-22

Ничего открывать не надо. 
В этой комплектации два АФА А-72 для двухмаршрутного фотографирования. Каждый имеет ОДИН объектив.   Стрелками я показал иллюминаторы АФА... В этой же серии фото посмотрите другие. Там лучше видно...

С уважением

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый С-22, благодарю Вас за ответ. Я смотрю, последнее время что ни день-то открытия какие-то. Уже прямо голова кругом идет от разных 21-х, 23-х, 25-х... Что, конечно же, хорошо и интересно.

----------


## C-22

> Уважаемый С-22, благодарю Вас за ответ. Я смотрю, последнее время что ни день-то открытия какие-то. Уже прямо голова кругом идет от разных 21-х, 23-х, 25-х... Что, конечно же, хорошо и интересно.


 :Smile:  пора на 27-й переходить...

----------


## FLOGGER

> пора на 27-й переходить...


МИГи? Да ну, с этими-то никак не разобраться. Сейчас уже и не сообразить: тема зачиналась как МИГ-21МТ, а потом откуда-то появился МИГ-21СТ. Быстро вглубь идет тема, это здорово.

----------


## AC

> На фото самолетов 47 ограп, cообщение #71
>                                          - борт 48 - РБФ, бывший РБК выпуска 03.1978 г
>                                          - борт 47 - РБФ, бывший РБК выпуска 07.1975 г
>                                          - борт 45 - РБТ, бывший РБВ выпуска 12.1977 г


А это? Не тот ли самый РБТ "45 красный"?
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=23442&size=large

----------


## Gefest83

Почитал тут...По спаркам, №95, может это Мончегорская машина из 174 ГвИАП (история), ведь №94 в Монче точно был, на неё ещё надпись делалась Б.Ф. Сафонов, ... У разведчиков в Монче на сколько мне известно были спарки под №40, №80 и №90. Ещё в Монче "полтинник" был, только чей не знаю...
ну и из личных фоток МиГ-25-х со дня авиации, год вроде 2007, не помню...

----------


## AC

> Ещё в Монче "полтинник" был, только чей не знаю...


"50 красный" -- это ПУ 174 иап.

----------


## Антоха

Вопрос к знатокам МиГ-25. 

На фото МиГ-25 №60 (02029695). Подскажите если обращать внимание только на внешний вид это РБК или РБФ?
Судя по документам до 1980 года он был РБК... а потом стал РБФ... получается, что самолет дорабатывали в разное время?

----------


## AC

> На фото МиГ-25 №60 (02029695). Подскажите если обращать внимание только на внешний вид это РБК или РБФ?


РБФ




> Судя по документам до 1980 года он был РБК... а потом стал РБФ... получается, что самолет дорабатывали в разное время?


РБФ действительно переделывали из РБК.

А откуда борт???

----------


## Антоха

> А откуда борт???


из 931-го ограп

----------


## Антоха

Раз есть к кому обратиться за помощью, тогда продолжу...   :Biggrin:  
что это за модификация?

----------


## AC

> Раз есть к кому обратиться за помощью, тогда продолжу...   
> что это за модификация?


На мой взгляд -- РБТ. А полк тот же?

----------


## FLOGGER

По-моему тоже, это РБТ.

----------


## Антоха

> По-моему тоже, это РБТ.


спасибо.
Новая пара вопросов:
Самолеты №54 и №55, какой модификации?

----------


## Gefest83

А вот 55-ый!

----------


## FLOGGER

Думаю, что 54-это РБВ, а 55-РБК.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> спасибо.
> Новая пара вопросов:
> Самолеты №54 и №55, какой модификации?


Я тут вот посмотрел 
http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/miko...rb/page_01.htm

Там, где написано изд.33 - это РБТ. Ибо 33 - это как раз Тангаж и есть. А где написано 31, то это РБВ. Ибо 31- это и есть Вираж. Поэтому №№54,55 - РБВ; №61 - РБТ.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вероятно, так оно и есть, но меня смутило отсутствие у с-та №55 АФА. Известно, что только у РБК не было АФА.

----------


## Андрей-Воронеж

Теперь они "живут" у нас на Балтиморе :)

----------


## Антоха

> Вероятно, так оно и есть, но меня смутило отсутствие у с-та №55 АФА. Известно, что только у РБК не было АФА.


в том то и дело, что не все так однозначно... не факт что выписки из формуляров за 81 год соответствуют самолетам на момент снимка, а сделаны они в 1990 году...

----------


## Антоха

> Теперь они "живут" у нас на Балтиморе :)


№46 это какой из "моих" МиГов показанных выше?

----------


## AndyK

Борт 46 - РБТ, зав. 02019919, 05.12.78 года выпуска, 02.12.93 года  принят из 164 ограп.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вероятно, так оно и есть, но меня смутило отсутствие у с-та №55 АФА. Известно, что только у РБК не было АФА.


Чёт подумал я, а не из той ли это оперы, что и МИГ-25РБВ №79, у которого я тоже не могу разглядеть окон АФА? То, что борт №79 это РБВ, написал Игорь С-22. А ему трудно не верить. Тогда идентификация РБ, РБВ, РБТ и РБК еще более усложняется.
Кстати, а что за антенна стоит на верхней части в\з? На одних машинах есть, на других нет. Вот на 46-м ее нет.

----------


## Андрей-Воронеж

> Борт 46 - РБТ, зав. 02019919, 05.12.78 года выпуска, 02.12.93 года  принят из 164 ограп.


Спасибо, исчерпывающая информация по этому борту :) Особенно внушил уважение год выпуска!

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Чёт подумал я, а не из той ли это оперы, что и МИГ-25РБВ №79, у которого я тоже не могу разглядеть окон АФА? То, что борт №79 это РБВ, написал Игорь С-22. А ему трудно не верить. Тогда идентификация РБ, РБВ, РБТ и РБК еще более усложняется.
> Кстати, а что за антенна стоит на верхней части в\з? На одних машинах есть, на других нет. Вот на 46-м ее нет.


Вы уж меня извините, но фотик на всех машинах есть (и на 55 тоже). Просто "млеющий от 29-х" пожадничал с разрешением фоток. 
Опять обращаюсь к http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/miko...rb/page_05.htm
Читаю там: "Третья комплектация, предназначенная для ночной разведки, устанавливалась на самолет с заводским №02012179 и на самолеты с заводского №02014125 по заводской №02017125." 55 - 016575, если правильно разобрал...
РБ, РБВ и РБТ всегда(!) имеют фотооборудование (если это не памятник). 100% гарантию идентификации РБВ и РБТ может дать надпись на борту (№ изделия 31 или 33). РБТ не мог быть с недоработанными "клювами" ВЗ... и т.п. косвенные характеристики.

Наросты на ВЗ РБТ - СПС-141. Не все дорабатывались.

----------


## FLOGGER

Значит, окна АФА там перенесены вниз? Сбоку их явно нет, как на этом фото.
То, что на РБ, РБВ, РБТ есть АФА, я знаю. Надпись на борту, к сожалению, практически в 100% случаев на фото не видна.
А, вот, что не все РБТ дорабатывались под СПС-141, я не знал. Поэтому меня это сильно смущало.
 Благодарю.
P.S. Хотелось бы все же уточнить у С-22, благо он сейчас на Форуме, как отличить РБ от РБВ?

----------


## Антоха

> Просто "млеющий от 29-х" пожадничал с разрешением фоток.


 я дал то что пришло ко мне и ровно в том же качестве... так что Вы уж пожалуйста, на счет моей жадности, придержите свои домыслы при себе...

----------


## FLOGGER

Не надо ругаться, я знаю это фото. Антоха, наверное, здесь не при чем, это фото с сайта 16 ВА. Я его там видел.
Жаль, что никто не ответил на мой вопрос  в предыдущем посте. Но будем надеяться.

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> я дал то что пришло ко мне и ровно в том же качестве... так что Вы уж пожалуйста, на счет моей жадности, придержите свои домыслы при себе...


Ну не хотел я тебя обидеть! Извини, если так получилось! Я ж в шутку это...

----------


## Robertus

> Борт 46 - РБТ, зав. 02019919, 05.12.78 года выпуска, 02.12.93 года  принят из 164 ограп.


Я приветствую. 
Я интересуюсь историей 164 ОГРАП.
По выходе армий советских с Польши. 164-ты полк полетел к ШАТАЛОВО и переименованный на бомбящий.
Миг-25 правдоподобно стали проникновенное через 47 ОРАП.
Ниже список самолётов с 164 на конец службы в Польше
со стороны:http://www.sgvavia.ru/forum/57-249-19347-16-1264669377
Я обошёл миг-25, которое передать к 151 полк в ЩУЧИН.
Pазве вам известный жребий тех машин?

Самолёты МиГ-25РБ (бортовые номера красного цвета):

- бортовой номер: 01
- заводской номер: 02017620

- бортовой номер: 02(82)
- заводской номер: 02028494

- бортовой номер: 03
- заводской номер: 02010145

- бортовой номер: 04
- заводской номер: 02008115

- бортовой номер: 05
- заводской номер: 02010181

- бортовой номер: 07
- заводской номер: 02019919

- бортовой номер: 08
- заводской номер: 02050010

- бортовой номер: 09
- заводской номер: 02048607

- бортовой номер: 11
- заводской номер: 02050047

- бортовой номер: 14
- заводской номер: 02026209

- бортовой номер: 15
- заводской номер: 02043105

**********************
Самолёты МиГ-25РУ:

- бортовой номер: 60 (cинего цвета)
- заводской номер: 39002005

- бортовой номер: 61 (cинего цвета)
- заводской номер: 39003115

----------


## Андрей-Воронеж

> - бортовой номер: 07
> - заводской номер: 02019919


Про него написано несколькими постами выше. Ныне базируется в Воронеже, аэродром Балтимор. Бортовой номер "46"

----------


## Gefest83

Мне вот что интересно...Сколько в Монче живу, а не разу не видел, чтобы 25-е разведчики с баками летали... :Redface:  На фото вроде БМ.

----------


## F70173

> Мне вот что интересно...Сколько в Монче живу, а не разу не видел, чтобы 25-е разведчики с баками летали... На фото вроде БМ.


в Шаталово частенько на спецуху с баками летали..

----------


## Stratosaurus

Фото MIG-25 146 GV IAP очень славные. Насладитесь. Отношения от Испания.

http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp...bum=256&page=2

----------


## kfmut

Спасибо, очень интересно!

----------


## Nazar

> Мне вот что интересно...Сколько в Монче живу, а не разу не видел, чтобы 25-е разведчики с баками летали... На фото вроде БМ.


Летали, в 6м году на День 6ВА, прилетал разведчик с Мончи, валиком и из баллончика свежевыкрашенный :Biggrin: , разговаривал с летчиком ( майор, фамилию называть не буду ), говорил, что не хотел на выставку "пустой" лететь, думали погнать его с баком, но отказались по расходу, с пустым бы не долетел, а с полным пришлось бы сливать. Потом думали за бонбы, но и от них почему-то отказались ( сейчас уже не помню ), зато 31й с Котласа прилетел во всей красе.

----------


## Robertus

Посмотрите на номер самолёта

Номер 62 с 164 ОГРАП

А здесь Номер 64 с того самого полкy.


На первом снимке цифры такое "квадратное"
Было такое где-нибудь?

----------


## командир

Ребята,есть у кого-нибудь фотообзор кабины МиГ-25РБ?

----------


## командир

Нашел фото в своих архивах

----------


## Strizh

Народ а нет ли фото 25-х с а/б Саваслкека? а то я их тут не застал уже, а интересно посмотреть кто стоял,какие номера

----------


## Nazar

> Ребята,есть у кого-нибудь фотообзор кабины МиГ-25РБ?


Могу сделать, но только личкой, и с условием дальнейшего не распространения, слово я давал.
Правда кабина РБФ, но не думаю что значительно отличается.

----------


## Robertus

> Ребята,есть у кого-нибудь фотообзор кабины МиГ-25РБ?


http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/miko.../page_03_1.htm

----------


## Gefest83

Во какую фоту нашёл в своих закромах :Smile:

----------


## Холостяк

http://foto.mail.ru/mail/koa_pilot/

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Да-да, линеечки вообще приятно фотографировать...

----------


## Robertus

Чего прокладывают звёздочки?
То ли полёты боевые, разведывательные?

----------


## Котков Андрей

Эти звездочки за разведывательные полеты над Чеченской Республикой во время антитеррористических компаний, то есть по сути за боевые вылеты.

----------


## FLOGGER

А, кстати, что это за модификация будет: РБВ или РБТ?

----------


## Robertus

РБТ

----------


## FLOGGER

Cогласен.            .

----------


## Robertus

Балтимор
http://dmitrydreamer.livejournal.com/15878.html
http://www.airliners.net/photo/1961082/L/

----------


## elevon

оживим тему. 
их все меньше и меньше увы

----------


## Nazar

*elevon*

Сергей, а когда снимали? Смотрю на сопках местами снег лежит? Конец мая?

----------


## FLOGGER

А РБК все порезали?

----------


## elevon

да, конец мая, правда в начале июля тоже чуть снега есть на сопках.
_____
может на "ты" ? )

----------


## Nazar

> да, конец мая, правда в начале июля тоже чуть снега есть на сопках.
> _____
> может на "ты" ? )


Давай на "ты", я только за. :Smile: 

Да, бывает и в июле, я правда чуть севернее жил, прямо у теплой воды, у нас климат чуть помягче был.

----------


## elevon

калашный ряд из 25-х в монче уже приличный

----------


## Nazar

*elevon*

Во, а я Конкина еще живым видел... :Frown:

----------


## elevon

поройся у себя - если найдеш кинь сюда фотографию плз

----------


## Nazar

*elevon*

пороюсь, но вроде фото его нет, если только на негативах.

----------


## FLOGGER

> калашный ряд из 25-х в монче уже приличный


Нет ли там РБК, хотя бы в калашном ряду? Если есть, нельзя ли фото НЧФ выложить. Давний у меня интерес к РБК.

----------


## elevon

если РБК вообще где нибудь остались - их же все переделали в 80-х в РБФ, или не так?

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот меня РБК  и интересует. Вдруг где-то остался? Фотографий его практически нет.

----------


## SergeyL

немного от себя

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо огромное, Сергей! Спасибо за фото! Какая машина-песня!
Жаль, мало их осталось.
P.S. Все кабины-это ПУ? Пятая сверху тоже?

----------


## elevon

Сергей, спасибо за замечательные фото!

вопрос такой, воронежские в стратосфере восстановились? или так и не летают?

----------


## SergeyL

> Сергей, спасибо за замечательные фото!
> 
> вопрос такой, воронежские в стратосфере восстановились? или так и не летают?


рад что понравилось, нет в стратосферу к сожалению воронеж не летает, да и в ближайшем обозримом будущем это врядли пройзойдет :Frown:

----------


## FLOGGER

В  прошлом году была передача из какой-то части (Шаталово?), из которой я узнал, что им, оказывается, летать в стратосферу *не в чем!*
P.S. Сергей, глянь, пож., мой вопрос.

----------


## An-Z

> В  прошлом году была передача из какой-то части (Шаталово?), из которой я узнал, что им, оказывается, летать в стратосферу *не в чем!*


Так и есть, не в чем... и скоро будет уже не на чем...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Сергей, спасибо за замечательные фото!
> 
> вопрос такой, воронежские в стратосфере восстановились? или так и не летают?


Негде им там летать, там целая паутина из гражданских эшелонов над ними. К сожалению, преобладание средневысотных полетов только усугубляет проблему ресурса двигателей МиГ-25...

----------


## An-Z

> Негде им там летать, там целая паутина из гражданских эшелонов над ними. ....


Сань, гражданские эшелоны в стратосфере мешают МиГ-25?? :Eek:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Сань, гражданские эшелоны в стратосфере мешают МиГ-25??


Маршрутов нет, летают только по зонам, насколько я помню

----------


## Sergy

http://bwana.ru/?p=5092
http://gunm.ru/news/k_dnju_aviacii_p...2011-08-12-433
http://badnews.org.ru/news/mig_25_do...011-08-12-8702

В № 9 журнала «Техника – молодежи» вышла наша с Максом Брянским статья, посвященная истории создания самолета МиГ-25. Приказ Генерального конструктора о начале проектирования машины был издан в 1961 году, 10 марта. Соответственно, в 2011-ом уместно говорить о 50-летнем юбилее.

Помогал с подготовкой материала научный редактор журнала Владимир Мейлицев, с которым у нас имеется договоренность об использовании им в некоммерческих целях снимков, не вошедших в статью, на условиях «уважения интеллектуальной собственности». 

ЗЫ. Я понимаю, что пиарить фотки, размещенные на других ресурсах не приветствуется (а тем более рекламировать бумажный журнал), но в данном случае URL широко не известные, скорее всего, мало кто видел эти снимки. А что касается журнала, я помню его еще из своего детства и был очень приятно удивлен, узнав, что он до сих пор издается. Опубликовать материал именно в этом журнале было для меня особенно приятно.

----------


## Nazar

*Sergy*

Я думаю все-же о 50 летнем юбилее :Wink: .

----------


## Sergy

> *Sergy*
> 
> Я думаю все-же о 50 летнем юбилее.


О, точно! :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Приказ Генерального конструктора о начале проектирования машины был издан в 1961 году, 10 марта. Соответственно, в 2011-ом уместно говорить о 50-летнем юбилее.


Очень кстати, что вспомнили об этом. А то уже очень широко распространилась точка зрения, что Никита вконец загубил авиацию, что при нем ничего нового не создавалось и т. п.

----------


## FLOGGER

> боюсь что летать к тому времени уже 25-е не будут(((


 А известно, какой им сейчас назначенный определен? Через три года могло бы быть 50 лет со дня первого полета. Как известно, в 65-м году он уже первые мировые рекорды поставил.

----------


## sovietjet

Кто-нибудь знает название(или номер) МиГ-25 эскадрилья в Воронеже? Вот несколько фотографий от меня. Это стоило поездки из Болгарии, чтобы увидеть эту легенду!  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это стоило поездки из Болгарии, чтобы увидеть эту легенду!


 Я Вас понимаю. Сам с удовольствием бы съездил из Питера в Воронеж поснимать 25-е, да не с кем договориться.
 А фото, действительно, отличные! Спасибо! Еще не выложите?

----------


## sovietjet

> Еще не выложите?


 :Cool:  У меня есть еще несколько. Я не был в Воронеже очень много времени

----------


## sovietjet

:Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## FLOGGER

Огромное спасибо! Отличные фотографии! Еще хочу...

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> Кто-нибудь знает название(или номер) МиГ-25 эскадрилья в Воронеже? Вот несколько фотографий от меня. Это стоило поездки из Болгарии, чтобы увидеть эту легенду!


МиГ-25Р? МиГ-25РБ?

----------


## FLOGGER

МИГ-25РБФ.

----------


## sovietjet

Кто-нибудь знает который авиабазы ​​это видео?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLc5mU8ML2A

----------


## Vovacii

В кабине МиГ-25 в нижнем левом углу установлен высотомер, подскажите пожалуйста его название и тип(анеройдно-мембранный или электрический), спасибо.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

> МИГ-25РБФ.


Спасибо.  :Smile:

----------


## BAE

> В кабине МиГ-25 в нижнем левом углу установлен высотомер, подскажите пожалуйста его название и тип(анеройдно-мембранный или электрический), спасибо.


УВбСК, анероидно-мембранный (в середине не цифра 6, а буква "б" строчная - Указатель Высоты барометрический).

----------


## F_42

> Спасибо огромное, Сергей! Спасибо за фото! Какая машина-песня!
> Жаль, мало их осталось.
> P.S. Все кабины-это ПУ? Пятая сверху тоже?


Это кабина РУ (изд.39). В кабине ПУ "установлен" индикатор прицела "Смерч-А2" (справа, где на фото стоит командно-пилотажный прибор). Хотя, в принципе в се РУ сделаны на базе ПУ. Разница в имитаторах оборудования: "Смерч" в ПУ и "Пеленг" в РУ.

----------


## Lans2

кому нибудь попадались более-менее качественные фото перехватчиков?

----------


## Intruder

> кому нибудь попадались более-менее качественные фото перехватчиков?


А какие нужны? Посмотри у меня в альбомах МиГ-25пд, и пдс есть....

----------


## Lans2

> Посмотри у меня в альбомах МиГ-25пд, и пдс есть....


строевых? где?

----------


## Intruder

> строевых? где?


С базы хранения альбомы Intruder на этом форуме.......

----------


## Lans2

постановочный снимок  :Biggrin:

----------


## Nazar

> постановочный снимок


У меня даже впечатление, что не постановочное, а комбинированное.

----------


## Антон

> постановочный снимок





> У меня даже впечатление, что не постановочное, а комбинированное.


Гораздо лаконичнее на месте мигов25х смотрелись бы Су17 или Миг-27

----------


## An-Z

> Гораздо *лаконичнее* на месте мигов25х смотрелись бы Су17 или Миг-27


Скорее логичнее...

----------


## FLOGGER

> У меня даже впечатление, что не постановочное, а комбинированное.


Это, я уверен, вообще, фотомонтаж. Причем, неумный: три перехватчика в каком-то кривом строю над полем боя на высоте 300м???

----------


## Nazar

> Это, я уверен, вообще, фотомонтаж. Причем, неумный: три перехватчика в каком-то кривом строю над полем боя на высоте 300м???


Ну я это и имел в виду.

----------


## aviator

Извиняюсь если было. На английском ,но все равно  советую посмотреть.
интересная сьемка 25х

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=WoPfRd3p9gk

фото этого года

----------


## SergeyL

МиГ-25

----------


## Gefest83

Эх(((

----------


## Павел1988

Ничего не поделаешь...

----------


## Nazar

блин, аж глаза заслезились...

----------


## sovietjet

:Mad:   :Frown: 

это Шаталово? Когда был снят этот клип? Это видимо МиГ-25 из бывший 47 ОГРАП .... что это значит, они порезали 9 планеров которые остались там после авиабаза была закрыта?

----------


## AC

> Эх(((


Это шаталовский №16 "Анатолий Попов"???

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, смотреть больно.

----------


## AC

> Да, смотреть больно.


Вот тут без сентиментальных вальсов, правда, но так же жестко:
Junkyard Jets - B-52 Scrapping at Texas - YouTube

----------


## Intruder

> и еще несколько


Для Д.Евстафьева:
МиГ-25пдс

----------


## Aht85049

Добрый день!Откуда вот этот борт,никто не подскажет?http://www.20min.ch/diashow/36427/mi...8957475d9a.jpg

----------


## Бороданков Александр

МиГ-25БМ из Липецка.

----------


## Aht85049

Можно про липецкие МиГ-25 подробнее?Интересно чего-то стало).

----------


## AC

> Добрый день!Откуда вот этот борт,никто не подскажет?http://www.20min.ch/diashow/36427/mi...8957475d9a.jpg


А вот тут его судьба:
http://crimso.msk.ru/Images6/MA/MA98-3/o3-4.jpg

----------


## FLOGGER

Я не знаю, какого года снимок из верхнего поста, он очень хорошо известен уже давно. Но воронежцы говорили мне, что он на этом снимке уже нелетный и полуразломанный, просто это не видно на фото. И его камуфляж, НЯП, тоже не оригинальный, в том смысле, что там уже есть элементы "тренировки" маляров.

----------


## Aht85049

Да оба снимка впринципе известные.Мне вот было непонятно "Снимок сделан за 3 дня до разделки в Таганроге".Т.е. в течении 3х дней он перелетел и его уничтожили?Неужели так оперативно сработали?

----------


## aviator

Автор Валерий Степанченко. Выкладывал на РП, но там что-то не найду(а копирнул его пару лет назад)

----------


## Aht85049

> Автор Валерий Степанченко. Выкладывал на РП, но там что-то не найду(а копирнул его пару лет назад)


Авиатор,автор не я))).И я об этом писал комментарий к фото.Данная фотография сделана в период 93-96гг.МиГ-25РБШ б/н 76 красный.Ныне является мишенью на полигоне.Полностью разоборудован.

----------


## aviator

Валерий прошу прощения. Да я помню что у вас видел,но ссыль не нашел)

----------


## Aht85049

Да ничего.Просто я к тому,чтобы не было глупых стычек с автором :Wink:

----------


## Евгений

Фото с военных сборов МФТИ 2004год Шаталово

----------


## FLOGGER

Большое спасибо!

----------


## SergeyL

МиГ-25РБТ

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> МиГ-25БМ из Липецка.


Откуда сведения о липецких БМ. А судьба остальных 3 самолетов известна?

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

[
Наросты на ВЗ РБТ - СПС-141. Не все дорабатывались.[/QUOTE]

Антенны на воздухозаборнике относятся к СПО "Береза". Стояли не на всех РБ, и к СПС никакого отношения не имеют. Антенны СПС были на носу снизу.

----------


## Антон

Уважаемые форумчане,сегодня удалось побывать на 75 летии ЛИК НАЗ "Сокол" (Нижний Новгород). В статической эскпоции были представлены  Миг-31 (903 борт и еще один), Миг-21 различных модификаций, и вот этот красавец)) Если интересно могу выложить и другие фото с мероприятия.
К сожелению пришлось идти с мыльницей- поэтому качество фот ужасное)). Надеюсь кому нибудь будет интересно

----------


## FLOGGER

Хотел бы 21-е увидеть В его веточке.

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> Уважаемые форумчане,сегодня удалось побывать на 75 летии ЛИК НАЗ "Сокол" (Нижний Новгород). В статической эскпоции были представлены  Миг-31 (903 борт и еще один), Миг-21 различных модификаций, и вот этот красавец)) Если интересно могу выложить и другие фото с мероприятия.
> К сожелению пришлось идти с мыльницей- поэтому качество фот ужасное)). Надеюсь кому нибудь будет интересно


Конечно интересно. Обязательно выкладывайте. А спарка ПУ летающая или только для показа?

----------


## Антон

> Конечно интересно. Обязательно выкладывайте. А спарка ПУ летающая или только для показа?


Тока для показа. Она как говорят не летала с 96 года. Но насколько я знаю сейчас Миг25 будут ремонтить/модернизировать. Как рассказл друг- авиатехник, они уже какое-то оборудование для ремонта 25-х отремонтировали.

----------


## ZaSlon

Конкретно этот МиГ-25ПУ, насколько знаю, должны "демилитаризовать" и "привести в нелётное состояние", после чего передать как экспонат в Парк на Гребном канале Н. Новгорода

----------


## Антон

> Конкретно этот МиГ-25ПУ, насколько знаю, должны "демилитаризовать" и "привести в нелётное состояние", после чего передать как экспонат в Парк на Гребном канале Н. Новгорода


Да,тоже слышал что то подобно.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> Если интересно могу выложить и другие фото с мероприятия.


Мне интересен 31 в своей ветке. Не 903, а второй...




> Но насколько я знаю сейчас Миг25 будут ремонтить/модернизировать. Как рассказл друг- авиатехник, они уже какое-то оборудование для ремонта 25-х отремонтировали.


Чего-чего? Наверное всё-таки 31, а не 25?

----------


## Антон

> Мне интересен 31 в своей ветке. Не 903, а второй...


МИГ-31



> Чего-чего? Наверное всё-таки 31, а не 25?


Именно 25-е. Разведчики естественно.

----------


## ZaSlon

> Но насколько я знаю сейчас Миг25 будут ремонтить/модернизировать. Как рассказл друг- авиатехник, они уже какое-то оборудование для ремонта 25-х отремонтировали.


Думаю речь идет о выполнении работ (бюллетеней, продлении ресурса/срока службы) на 25-х, оставшихся в ВВС, в в/ч силами бригад "Сокола"

----------


## FLOGGER

А хорошо было бы, если б 25-м ресурс продлили! А, кстати, на какой скорости им дозволено летать?

----------


## Nazar

> Именно 25-е. Разведчики естественно.


Так остались вроде только Мончегорские машины.....

----------


## Антон

> Так остались вроде только Мончегорские машины.....


Вроде еще в воронеже есть. Кстати в Мончегорск с Сокола, недавно двигатель отправили  для 25-го

----------


## Мелихов Александр

MiG 25PD Low Passes - YouTube

Нарезал динамичный ролик из всем известного хулиганского материала на "Иртыше" )).
Надеюсь, что всем вам понравится!

----------


## AC

> Вроде еще в воронеже есть...


Воронеж, июнь 2013-го:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
Там же:
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Антон

Миг25ПУ из Парка Победы в Нижнем Новгороде (бывший борт с Сокола)
PS Прошу силно не пинать ногами,тока уюсь фотографировать/обрабатывать фотографии

angolubenko — «DSC_1124_5.jpg» на Яндекс.Фотках

angolubenko — «DSC_1111_1.jpg» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## AC

> Миг25ПУ из Парка Победы в Нижнем Новгороде (бывший борт с Сокола)


А когда его установили?  :Confused:

----------


## Антон

> А когда его установили?


2 июля этого года, там еще есть Миг27 и Л-29,вроде хотят поставить Миг31 и Миг21

----------


## SergeyL

красавец

----------


## F378

имеется такая вот монография.  интересует ли кого?

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> имеется такая вот монография.  интересует ли кого?


Посмотреть конечно интересно. Если есть в электронном или отсканированном виде сбросте на ankarat24@rambler.ru

----------


## lindr

> имеется такая вот монография. интересует ли кого?


Интересует, напишите мне пожалуйста в Личку, скину адрес почты.

----------


## F378

есть только в бумажном.  если интерес очень велик буду сканировать и периодически выкладывать где нибудь

----------


## Антон

> есть только в бумажном.  если интерес очень велик буду сканировать и периодически выкладывать где нибудь


Было бы очень здорово!

----------


## FLOGGER

> имеется такая вот монография.  интересует ли кого?


Не могли бы уточнить, есть ли там графика, фото? Пример фото и графики?

----------


## Fencer

> есть только в бумажном.  если интерес очень велик буду сканировать и периодически выкладывать где нибудь


Было бы очень интересно прочитать,а выложить можно здесь МиГ-25Р и МиГ-25БМ варианты и оборудование.

----------


## Fencer

> Миг25ПУ из Парка Победы в Нижнем Новгороде (бывший борт с Сокола)
> PS Прошу силно не пинать ногами,тока уюсь фотографировать/обрабатывать фотографии
> 
> angolubenko — «DSC_1124_5.jpg» на Яндекс.Фотках
> 
> angolubenko — «DSC_1111_1.jpg» на Яндекс.Фотках


А известен его заводской и серийный номера?Судя по фото памятника МиГ-25ПУ,к нему свободный доступ и есть возможность посмотреть и заснять заводской и серийный номера.Было бы очень пользительно для реестра МиГ-25.

----------


## Антон

> А известен его заводской и серийный номера?Судя по фото памятника МиГ-25ПУ,к нему свободный доступ и есть возможность посмотреть и заснять заводской и серийный номера.Было бы очень пользительно для реестра МиГ-25.


А где он находиться заводской номер? Просто на самолёте закрашена вся техничка сомневаюсь что он там остался...

----------


## FLOGGER

Одно  из мест, где на 25-м написан з\н - это на основании стаб-ра. Если стаб-р можно повернуть, в чем я сомневаюсь, то там, под ним, и написан номер. Где-то у меня есть фото, но лень искать и сканить.

----------


## lindr

ЕМНИП борт с сокола бн 05 имел № 22034855, но не уверен, что это именно тот борт.

----------


## F378

выложил в указанной теме

----------


## Евгений

ЛИИ сентябрь 2013

----------


## Fencer

> ЛИИ сентябрь 2013


Большое спасибо за свежие фотографии на этой фотоветке,а также на других фотоветках с аэродрома ЛИИ.МиГ-25ПУ-СОТН б/н 22 мне известен и фото его есть в моем компьютере.А вот МиГ-25 б/н 305 вижу первый раз.Это МиГ-25Р б/н 305 (заводской номер 020СО05,серийный номер 0305),который позже был переоборудован в вариант МиГ-25РБК?

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> Большое спасибо за свежие фотографии на этой фотоветке,а также на других фотоветках с аэродрома ЛИИ.МиГ-25ПУ-СОТН б/н 22 мне известен и фото его есть в моем компьютере.А вот МиГ-25 б/н 305 вижу первый раз.Это МиГ-25Р б/н 305 (заводской номер 020СО05,серийный номер 0305),который позже был переоборудован в вариант МиГ-25РБК?


Я очень сильно сомневаюсь что это Р и тем более РБ. На них никогда не было таких пилонов. Все таки это наверное П.

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, судя по НЧФ это "П". Расшивка НЧФ тоже характерна для "П". Так что, скорее всего, это он и есть. Но, говорят, что был "Р" с б\н 305, на который установили "Куб-3" и с ним он проходил испытания, после чего появился РБК.

----------


## Евгений

По словам местного народа , это один из прототипов МиГ-25ПД

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> Да, судя по НЧФ это "П". Расшивка НЧФ тоже характерна для "П". Так что, скорее всего, это он и есть. Но, говорят, что был "Р" с б\н 305, на который установили "Куб-3" и с ним он проходил испытания, после чего появился РБК.


На этот самолет невозможно установить КУБ, так как нет радиопрозрачных окон для антенн, и ему просто нечем принимать радиосигнал. КУБ это станция ДРТР и обязана принимать все сигналы в эфире а потом еще его обрабатывать.

----------


## FLOGGER

> На этот самолет невозможно установить КУБ, так как нет радиопрозрачных окон для антенн,


Я бы сказал по-другому: на этом самолете, скорее всего, "КУБ" не установлен. У перехватчика весь конус радиопрозрачный, так что, возможно, ему окна и не нужны. Это раз. А, во-вторых, я и не утверждал, что это самолет с "КУБ"ом. Я написал, что это, скорее всего, "П".
Что же касается "возможно-невозможно", то, в принципе, возможно все. На крайняк, можно и в "П" какую-нибудь станцию РТР или подобную впихнуть. Присобачили же к ИЛ-18 нос от ТУ-22М или СУ-34, и ничего, срослось.

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> Что же касается "возможно-невозможно", то, в принципе, возможно все. На крайняк, можно и в "П" какую-нибудь станцию РТР или подобную впихнуть. Присобачили же к ИЛ-18 нос от ТУ-22М или СУ-34, и ничего, срослось.


Можно скрестить бегемота и трепетную лань, но для установки станции РТР тем более ДРТР необходимо вынести антенны ее за железо, так как сигнал по мощности приходит за 100-400км слабый, да еще из-за переотражений от железа с-та искажается. А ДРТР должна определить не только частоту сигнала но и направление откуда он прищел, да и форму сигнала и его частоты повторения и много других параметров.

----------


## Евгений

вот еще из калашного  ряда ЛИИ

----------


## Fencer

> По словам местного народа , это один из прототипов МиГ-25ПД


Тогда,это МиГ-25ПД б/н 305 (заводской номер 84042474).Прототип МиГ-25ПД.

----------


## Fencer

> вот еще из калашного  ряда ЛИИ


Спасибо за фотографии.У вас хорошие возможности для фотосъемки.Судя по фото,на аэродроме ЛИИ много самолетов,которые уже в истории.

----------


## Fencer

> вот еще из калашного  ряда ЛИИ


На крайнем фото что за самолет в бело-синей окраске?

----------


## Fencer

> вот еще из калашного  ряда ЛИИ


На крайнем фото виден МиГ-25 б/н 02 синий.Это МиГ-25Р (Е-155Р-4,заводской номер 020СА02,серийный номер 0102) или МиГ-25РБК (заводской номер 02029210),использовавшийся по программе "Буран"?

----------


## Fencer

> вот еще из калашного  ряда ЛИИ


На третьем фото у МиГ-25 не разобрать бортовой номер.Видно только вторую цифру 7 синего цвета.Кто подскажет полный бортовой номер?Это МиГ-25Р?

----------


## Евгений

> На крайнем фото что за самолет в бело-синей окраске?


 Л-29 Пилотажной группы "Небесные Рыцари"

----------


## Fencer

> Л-29 Пилотажной группы "Небесные Рыцари"


Спасибо за информацию.

----------


## FLOGGER

> На крайнем фото виден МиГ-25 б/н 02 синий.Это МиГ-25Р (Е-155Р-4,заводской номер 020СА02,серийный номер 0102) или МиГ-25РБК (заводской номер 02029210),использовавшийся по программе "Буран"?


Тот МИГ-25Р, про который Вы пишете, если не ошибаюсь, давно на свалке разломаный. А этот 02, скорее всего РБК. Что касается 25-го на четвертом фото, то он имеет некоторые признаки БМа. Думаю, это  или сам БМ или какой-то его предшественник. 
P.S. Если хотите, могу выложить фото того 02-го, который на свалке. Это 020СА02.
P.P.S. Раньше он стоял в Монино, сейчас не знаю, давно там не был.

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> Что касается 25-го на четвертом фото, то он имеет некоторые признаки БМа. Думаю, это  или сам БМ или какой-то его предшественник.


Не знаю какие признаки БМ нашли. Я отлетал на БМ от появления их в ГСВГ и лично перегонял в Барановичи, где большинство БМ прекратило свое существования но не вижу в нем БМа. Даже в том что на БМ надо вешать ракеты (первоначально хотели 2, а затем сделали 4), а пилонов нет, не вдаваясь в более полный разбор. Вот БМ который сохранил Юрий Петров в Белоруссии (он на нем был техником).

----------


## FLOGGER

То, что Вы летали на БМах мы все уже знаем, и я тоже. Снять или поставить пилоны для такой организации как ЛИИ, я думаю, не является большой проблемой, так что это не довод. Если Вы не нашли ни одного признака БМа, то я Вам  его покажу. Вот тот обтекатель на носу, который обведен, хоть и коряво, розовой линией имеется только на БМах, ни на одном другом РБ я его не встречал. И еще. Читайте, пожалуйста внимательнее. Я не утверждал, что это именно БМ. Я написал "думаю, ..." Что ж так сразу в бой-то кидаться?

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> То, что Вы летали на БМах мы все уже знаем, и я тоже. Отсутствие или наличие пилонов для такой организации как ЛИИ, я думаю, не является большой проблемой, так что это не довод. если Вы не нашли ни одного признака БМа, тоя Вам  его покажу. Вот тот обтекатель на носу, который обведен, хоть и коряво, розовой линией имеется только на БМах, ни на одном другом РБ ЕГО НЕТ.


Но этих антенн нет и на 4 фото в котором Вы увидели БМ. Посмотрите на антенну УКВ снизу фюзеляжа, обратите внимание на щиток передней стойки шасси, он отличается от РБ. А БМ без пилонов это калека который остался без рук.

----------


## FLOGGER

Там у меня описка, не на 4-м, а на 3-ем фото. На 4-м я предположил РБК, на 3-ем - БМ. (жаль, что Вы не захотели разобраться в этом). Если Вы не видите на нем ничего от БМа - то извините. А вообще это пустое перетягивание каната мне уже надоело. Если Вы считаете, что на этих снимках нет БМа или его предшественника - то и ради бога. Насчет пилонов я Вам уже ответил. Далее спорить я с Вами не собираюсь. Заодно уж тогда и укажите, что за самолет на 3-ем снимке.

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> Там у меня описка, не на 4-м, а на 3-ем фото. На 4-м я предположил РБК, на 3-ем - БМ. (жаль, что Вы не захотели разобраться в этом). Если Вы не видите на нем ничего от БМа - то извините. А вообще это пустое перетягивание каната мне уже надоело. Если Вы считаете, что на этих снимках нет БМа или его предшественника - то и ради бога. Насчет пилонов я Вам уже ответил. Далее спорить я с Вами не собираюсь. Заодно уж тогда и укажите, что за самолет на 3-ем снимке.


На 3 снимке возможно и прототип БМ, т. к. за основу брался РБ, и модернизировался.

----------


## FLOGGER

Евгений, нет ли у Вас возможности более подробно отснять МИГ-25РБК №02? У меня есть фото (из Сети, конечно) подобного самолета - тоже №-2, тоже РБК, но у него под левым крылом хорошо виден темный квадрат, скорее всего радипрозрачная панеь. На Вашем фото тоже что-то подобное заметно. Не один и тот же это самолет? И еще мне очень интересны фото НЧФ этой машины справа и слева.

----------


## Fencer

> Евгений, нет ли у Вас возможности более подробно отснять МИГ-25РБК №02? У меня есть фото (из Сети, конечно) подобного самолета - тоже №-2, тоже РБК, но у него под левым крылом хорошо виден темный квадрат, скорее всего радипрозрачная панеь. На Вашем фото тоже что-то подобное заметно. Не один и тот же это самолет? И еще мне очень интересны фото НЧФ этой машины справа и слева.


Который использовался по программе "Буран"?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Который использовался по программе "Буран"?


Не знаю, у меня фото подписано как ЛЛ.  Какой-то РБК использовался по программе "Буран", но он это или нет, не берусь утверждать.
P.S. Там еще был МИГ-25 №9210, готовился к встрече "Бурана", но его не поднимали. В кабине - Урал Султанов.

----------


## FLOGGER

Вот он, звездный час ЛЛ-22! За "рулем" - Магомет Толбоев.

----------


## Fencer

> Не знаю, у меня фото подписано как ЛЛ.  Какой-то РБК использовался по программе "Буран", но он это или нет, не берусь утверждать.
> P.S. Там еще был МИГ-25 №9210, готовился к встрече "Бурана", но его не поднимали. В кабине - Урал Султанов.


В тексте указано его характерное отличие от обычных МиГ-25РБК.

----------


## FLOGGER

> В тексте указано его характерное отличие от обычных МиГ-25РБК.


Ну, значит, на моем фото это он и есть. А вот тот 02, что сейчас еще стоит в ЛИИ, хотелось бы рассмотреть поподробнее. Вопрос, есть ли у Евгения возможность его получше отснять? В частности НЧФ и радиопрозр. панели на крыле и ф-же. 
P.S. Кстати, судя по всему, он и был вторым самолетом для встречи Бурана, о чем я написал выше (пост №270)

----------


## F378

"Вот БМ который сохранил Юрий Петров в Белоруссии (он на нем был техником)."

А где это в Белоруссии миг25бм находится?

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> А где это в Белоруссии миг25бм находится?


Под Минском сразу за объездной дорогой на на северо-востоке есть музей на маленьком аэродроме. Техники там прилично и Юра, как бывший техник самолета, содержит их в нормальном состоянии.

----------


## F378

Это Боровая. На северо востоке. Но там вроде не бм......?
aircraft-museum.ucoz.ru/index/mig_25pu/0-26

Вы правы есть и бм


aircraft-museum.ucoz.ru/index/mig_25bm/0-117

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

БМ в музее на Боровой прибыл из Минского авиаколледжа. И теперь полковник Юра Петров во второй раз встретился со своим самолетом. Вторая встреча была когда БМ приволокли из 558 АРЗ из Барановичей в колледж. И глубоко уважая Юру, я все же хочу еще раз сказать, что благодарить за сохранность этого самолета так же как и за Як-28ПП и других надо прежде всего директора АРЗ Владимира Ивановича Рыбина. Если бы не он, то еще в 90-е когда он был ГИ завода все машины порезали бы. А у Юры даже будучи директором музея как сейчас все же не настолько "длинные руки", к сожалению.

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

> БМ в музее на Боровой прибыл из Минского авиаколледжа. И теперь полковник Юра Петров во второй раз встретился со своим самолетом. Вторая встреча была когда БМ приволокли из 558 АРЗ из Барановичей в колледж. И глубоко уважая Юру, я все же хочу еще раз сказать, что благодарить за сохранность этого самолета так же как и за Як-28ПП и других надо прежде всего директора АРЗ Владимира Ивановича Рыбина. Если бы не он, то еще в 90-е когда он был ГИ завода все машины порезали бы. А у Юры даже будучи директором музея как сейчас все же не настолько "длинные руки", к сожалению.


Спасибо за разъяснения. Юра Петров, в то время лейтенант, был у меня в звене техником самолета на МиГ-25БМ так что его я хорошо знаю, и молодец что этим занимается.

----------


## BSA

Апрельское фото БМа из Боровой, борт можно смело сказать в оч. хорошем состоянии, Юрий  оч. приятный человек. 
Photos: Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-25BM Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net

----------


## Роман Сергеевич

А фото приборной панели сделано на изделии 01 или 02?

----------


## -=AMA=-

Точно не знаю, но вроде

МиГ-25ПУ (02 синий) (сн 22044011)

----------


## Евгений

Вчера в Ступино

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вчера в Ступино


Евгений, куда его потащили?

----------


## Евгений

на новое место стоянки

----------


## jerry3535

Уважаемый Евгений! У Вас, видимо, ещё много разных фото этих машин. Пожалуйста, выложите виды с других ракурсов, чем больше - тем лучше. Заранее - спасибо.

----------


## Fencer

> Вчера в Ступино


А заводские номера известны?

----------


## AC

> Евгений, куда его потащили?


Безобразия нарушают!.. На такой сцепке воспрещается буксировать его!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Евгений

> Уважаемый Евгений! У Вас, видимо, ещё много разных фото этих машин. Пожалуйста, выложите виды с других ракурсов, чем больше - тем лучше. Заранее - спасибо.


 Я их подробно не снимал. Подробные фотообзоры делал Silverghost он выложит их вскоре на scalemodels.ru

----------


## Евгений

Разбирая архив нашего  института , нашел несколько фото МиГ-25 из Шаталово......Перед самым разгоном.

----------


## Евгений

Фотохостинг: фотографии пользователя Тимур Геннадьевич вот фотообзоры Ступино от Тимура Пакуро....

----------


## AC

> Разбирая архив нашего  института , нашел несколько фото МиГ-25 из Шаталово......Перед самым разгоном.


То есть это типа 2009 год?  :Confused:

----------


## Евгений

данных с каких сборов привезли эти фото студенты нет, но по срокам или 2008 или 2009....

----------


## AC

> данных с каких сборов привезли эти фото студенты нет, но по срокам или 2008 или 2009....


Понял Вас, спасибо.

----------


## jerry3535

Евгений, отличная подборка (# 289), спасибо! Приятно, что сохранились фото машин, которые уже в истории. Правда некоторые из них, из числа переведенных в Воронеж, до недавнего времени ещё летали (например, б/н 46 "Валентин Сугрин"). Много хороших фото этого и других МиГ-25-х есть на сайте ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация. Если найдёте в архивах ещё фото МиГ-25 - пожалуйста, выкладывайте.

----------


## Евгений

> Евгений, отличная подборка (# 289), спасибо! Приятно, что сохранились фото машин, которые уже в истории. Правда некоторые из них, из числа переведенных в Воронеж, до недавнего времени ещё летали (например, б/н 46 "Валентин Сугрин"). Много хороших фото этого и других МиГ-25-х есть на сайте ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация. Если найдёте в архивах ещё фото МиГ-25 - пожалуйста, выкладывайте.


 С РП я ушел и тот ресурс для меня более не существует. А фото 25х из Шаталово в нашем архиве много.... студенты там на сборах были с 1989 по 2009г. да и в этой теме я выкладывал камуфляжный миг-25 из Шаталово.

----------


## jerry3535

> С РП я ушел и тот ресурс для меня более не существует. А фото 25х из Шаталово в нашем архиве много.... студенты там на сборах были с 1989 по 2009г. да и в этой теме я выкладывал камуфляжный миг-25 из Шаталово.


Да, были выложены очень хорошие фото камуфлированного МиГ-25РБФ б/н 21. Жаль, что доступ к ресурсу потерян!

----------


## Евгений

несколько фото из архива 764 ИАП в этой теме есть несколько интересных фото Пермских миг-25 из 764 ИАП ПВО.

----------


## jerry3535

Спасибо, Евгений. Интересно и познавательно.

----------


## sovietjet

Евгений, очень интересно посмотреть на ваших фотографиях МиГ-25РБТ борд 36. Это бывший болгарский МиГ который был возвращен в Россию в 1992 году. Можно с уверенностью сказать, что он летал до 2009 года? Жаль, что не был переведен в Воронеж. Я действительно надеялся увидеть его, когда я посетил в 2011 и 2012 ...

----------


## F70173

Иван, а у вас есть фотографии этого Мига с опознавательными знаками Болгарии?

----------


## sovietjet

Есть только небольшое количество фото болгарских МиГ-25. Борд 36 является бывший борд 731. Я видел только три фотографии его. Конечно, они не мои. 

http://pan.bg/spotters/img/282.jpg
https://pan.bg/spotters/img/263.jpg
http://airgroup2000.com/gallery/albu...5629_n%7E0.jpg

Я также слышал, этот конкретный самолет пролетел 8 боевых вылетов над Чечней. Два других болгарских МиГ-25 (МиГ-25РБТ борд 754 и МиГ-25РУ борд 51) отправился в Липецке после прибыли из Болгарии. Так ли это? Любая информация о них? 

Дмитрий и Евгений, есть ли у вас другие фотографии или больше информации борд 36?

----------


## OKA

А на Украине остались ещё летающие МиГ-25 каких либо модификаций? Файл:Mig-25 ukraine.jpg — Вікіпедія   Пишут, что версия инфы непроверена. Может в Китай продали?

----------


## Assaulter

Фотообзор МиГ-25ПУ

igor113 - 75 лет ЛИКу Сокола ч.9: МиГ-25ПУ 05 синий.

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо, неплохой обзор.

----------


## jerry3535

Assaulter, хорошие фото, спасибо!

----------


## SergeyL



----------


## SergeyL



----------


## николай-78

Уважаемые форумчане на Миг-25 упоминается аварийный регистратор К9-51 (подобный стоял на Ту-128) меня интересует какие параметры и каким способом он регистрировал.

----------


## ПСП

Кабина МиГ-25 (с номером)

----------


## kpush

Помогите найти достоверное изображение МИГ-24ПД 80г, 790-ИАП, для оформления таблички на месте крушения.
Вот макет, по которому получил замечание:



> Извините, но на рисунке не МиГ- 25 ПД (подвесной бак лишний, ПВД не такой и ракету на внутренней подвеске нужно тепловую)


Предложите изображение.

Спасибо.

----------


## Fencer

> МИГ-24ПД


МиГ-25ПД...

----------


## Fencer

> Помогите найти достоверное изображение МИГ-24ПД 80г, 790-ИАП, для оформления таблички на месте крушения.
> Вот макет, по которому получил замечание:
> 
> Предложите изображение.
> 
> Спасибо.


Миг 25 ПД — Каропка.ру — стендовые модели, военная миниатюра

----------


## kpush

Спасибо, очень красивая модель. Я понял, что "усов" на пике в носу не нужно.
А что такое ПВД?

про ракету вопрос остался: "ракету на внутренней подвеске нужно тепловую"
что имелось ввиду "на внутренней подвеске"? 
Есть под плоскостью 2 подвески, одна ближе к фюзеляжу, другая ближе к концу крыла.

И тепловая это обычно Р-60?  

Конечно переспрошу у ветеранов, что они имели ввиду, 
но простое хотелось бы не переспрашивать.

Изучаю пока: http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...start_100.html

----------


## An-Z

ПВД и есть "пика в носу". Внутренние ТП это которые ближе к фюзеляжу в данном случае, тепловая это Р-40Т - это такая же как у вас на рисунке, только в с "глазом" в носу.

----------


## AC

> ПВД и есть "пика в носу". Внутренние ТП это которые ближе к фюзеляжу в данном случае, тепловая это Р-40Т - это такая же как у вас на рисунке, только в с "глазом" в носу.





> Спасибо, очень красивая модель. Я понял, что "усов" на пике в носу не нужно.
> А что такое ПВД?
> 
> про ракету вопрос остался: "ракету на внутренней подвеске нужно тепловую"
> что имелось ввиду "на внутренней подвеске"? 
> Есть под плоскостью 2 подвески, одна ближе к фюзеляжу, другая ближе к концу крыла.
> 
> И тепловая это обычно Р-60?  
> 
> ...


*ПВД* = *П*риёмник *В*оздушного *Д*авления

Насчёт "внутренней подвески" (пилоны ближе к фюзеляжу) в принципе верно: как правило, на левом ближнем пилоне вешали именно тепловую *Р-40Т* (но уж никак не Р-60*!!!*), но вот насчёт внешних пилонов (=ТП=точки подвески) и именно сдвоенных Р-60 на них, то всякое бывало... И я лично в те годы встречал частенько на фото и по ТВ именно вот так (то есть -- четыре Р-40 в разной конфигурации ГСН):
http://www.testpilot.ru/russia/bisno.../r40mig25p.jpg

----------


## kpush

*Ac*, *An-Z*, *Fencer*  спасибо, ваши ответы дали исчерпывающую информацию.

Буду работать над ошибками.

----------


## SergeyL



----------


## николай-78

*kpush* - у ПД/ПДС-"голый"ПВД-без "рогов"антенны РСБН, у правого киля на ПД передняя законцовка без радиопрозрачной поверхности-металлическая(это явное внешнее отличие ПД от ПДС).  Противофлаттерные груза на законцовках киля у ПД не "каплеобразные", а "трубой" - постоянного диаметра.И на вашем изображении наличие ПТБ и УР в обычном полете по плану БП это лишнее. Вас очень грамотно отправили сюда  http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...start_440.html (все что я написал взято там). И ещё у поздней модификации ПД-иная форма щитков передней стойки шасси-один большой щиток на стойке. В интернете много фото. И на черно-белом рисунке-кок РЛС-маловат. Вы пытаетесь изобразить самолет в самой эффектной конфигурации или в конфигурации самолета на момент летного проишествия? Если вариант 2 то надо поискать хотиловских ветеранов.

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-25П №90 из 764 иап. Шесть звёздочек на борту - "шесть раз участвовал в стрельбах".

----------


## николай-78

Уважаемые форумчане(кто в курсе!) начиная с 11г на 01 была ограничено число М полета в следствии "старения" остекления. Вопрос: было ли что-то подобное на 25-х?

----------


## sovietjet

> Уважаемые форумчане(кто в курсе!) начиная с 11г на 01 была ограничено число М полета в следствии "старения" остекления. Вопрос: было ли что-то подобное на 25-х?


А что ограничения по M? БМ также имеют ограничениe?

----------


## borchet

> А что ограничения по M? БМ также имеют ограничениe?


Ограничение по числу М

----------


## sovietjet

> Ограничение по числу М


Извините, я не могу сказать правильно. Я имел в виду, сколько это число?? M = 1.5? M = 2.0?

----------


## F378

> Извините, я не могу сказать правильно. Я имел в виду, сколько это число?? M = 1.5? M = 2.0?


в полтора раза быстрее звука , в два раза быстрее звука.

----------


## sovietjet

> в полтора раза быстрее звука , в два раза быстрее звука.


Хм нет. Я имел в виду, что число Маха ограничение, который былo наложено на МиГ-31 в 2011г? Какой максимальная скорость им разрешено летать сейчас? Извините о моей русский ...  :Redface:

----------


## николай-78

Какие познавательные ответы предоставлены! Чем дальше от вопроса, тем менее понятно о чем шла речь! А ответ то должен быть прост типа: число М временно ограничено до 0,ХХ. И по БМ (типа ) Нет на них временные ограничения не распростроняются. А говорите что русский для болгар -не родной язык. Он для русских "условно" родной-его каждый понимает по своему.

----------


## TapAc

Сегодня проходил мимо госпиталя Ветеранов ВОВ г.Пермь.

----------


## Fencer

МиГ-25П в Красноводске (с сайта "Одноклассники").Если кто уточнит,что это МиГ-25ПД или МиГ-25ПДС - было бы пользительно.

----------


## Мелихов Александр

> МиГ-25П в Красноводске (с сайта "Одноклассники").Если кто уточнит,что это МиГ-25ПД или МиГ-25ПДС - было бы пользительно.


Это просто П, насколько я вижу.

----------


## Intruder

Очень не плохой обзор!!!

----------


## Осциллограф

Удалить...!

----------


## Осциллограф

Удалить...!

----------


## Intruder

МиГ-25ПДС перед утилизацией

----------


## Осциллограф

не актуально!

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

МАКС-2015. Борт 408.
 
Фото: Vitaly Kuzmin.

----------


## flogger23

МиГ-25БМ, Борт 408:
№: N66005306

----------


## lindr

На створке шасси номер, 0408 - видимо серийный.


Попытался набросать заготовку реестра МиГ-25БМ, собрал все известные, (на 38 в камуфляже было фото) но многое пока спорно.

по сериям выходит 5+5+15+15=40

66001012	БМ	№21	01	0?		СССР	43	929-й ГЛИЦ Таганрог
66001???	БМ	№21	01	0?		СССР	14?	10-й ОРАП
66001???	БМ	№21	01	0?		СССР	15?	10-й ОРАП
66001???	БМ	№21	01	0?		СССР	21?	10-й ОРАП
66001???	БМ	№21	01	0?		СССР	22?	10-й ОРАП

66002012	БМ	№21	02	01		СССР	18	10-й ОРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66002045	БМ	№21	02	02		СССР	16	10-й ОРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66002104	БМ	№21	02	03		СССР	17	10-й ОРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66002???	БМ	№21	02	0?		СССР	23	10-й ОРАП
66002227	БМ	№21	02	05		СССР	24?	10-й ОРАП

66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	25	10-й ОРАП
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	26	10-й ОРАП потерян 19.09.86
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	27	10-й ОРАП
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	21	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	22	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	23	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	24	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	25	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	26	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	27	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	28	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?		СССР	29	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66004506	БМ	№21	03	13		СССР	31	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66004???	БМ	№21	03	14	1985	СССР	32	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66004708	БМ	№21	03	15	02.08.85	СССР	33	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия

66005???	БМ	№21	04	01	1985	СССР	37?	4-й ЦБП, 929-й ГЛИЦ 
66005???	БМ	№21	04	02	1985	СССР	38?	4-й ЦБП, 929-й ГЛИЦ 
66005125	БМ	№21	04	03	31.07.85	СССР	70	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66005204	БМ	№21	04	04	31.07.85	СССР	71	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66005246	БМ	№21	04	05	31.09.85	СССР	72	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66005289	БМ	№21	04	06	31.09.85	СССР	73	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66005304	БМ	№21	04	07	31.09.85	СССР	74	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66005306	БМ	№21	04	08	1985	СССР	408	ЛИИ
66005382	БМ	№21	04	09	29.11.85	СССР	75	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66005398	БМ	№21	04	10	29.11.85	СССР	76	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66005407	БМ	№21	04	11	20.12.85	СССР	77	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66005425	БМ	№21	04	12	30.12.85	СССР	78	931-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия, Боровая
66005444	БМ	№21	04	13	29.01.86	СССР	79	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66005521	БМ	№21	04	14	10.02.86	СССР	80	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия
66005545	БМ	№21	04	15	10.02.86	СССР	81	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия

----------


## flogger23

Мой номер в правом шасси:

----------


## Fencer

> Н66001012	БМ	№21	01	0?		СССР	43	929-й ГЛИЦ Таганрог


Ныне он в Таганрогском музее авиатехники ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Fencer

> 66002227	БМ	№21	02	05		СССР	24?	10-й ОРАП


Есть вот такая информация:

"МиГ-25БМ б/н 24 красный 1 з 3 аэ 164-й отдельного гвардейского авиационного Керченского Краснознамённого полка 4-й воздушной Краснознамённой армией ВГК (СГВ, Польша), когда и кому сдан: 1990 г., 151-му оап рэб (ЩУЧИН)"

----------


## Fencer

> 66005425	БМ	№21	04	12	30.12.85	СССР	78	931-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия, Боровая


До Боровой был учебным пособием в МГВАК.

----------


## lindr

> Есть вот такая информация:
> 
> "МиГ-25БМ б/н 24 красный 1 з 3 аэ 164-й отдельного гвардейского авиационного Керченского Краснознамённого полка 4-й воздушной Краснознамённой армией ВГК (СГВ, Польша), когда и кому сдан: 1990 г., 151-му оап рэб (ЩУЧИН)"


Это другой №24

66004???	БМ	№21	03	0?	СССР	24	164-й ОГвРАП, 151-й ОАП РЭБ, Белоруссия




> 66001012	БМ	№21	01	0?	СССР	43	929-й ГЛИЦ Таганрог
> 
> Ныне он в Таганрогском музее авиатехники ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация


Я это и написал.




> Мой номер в правом шасси:


Заводской (c\n) 66005306, серийный (l\n) 04-08.

----------


## MiG-25ua

> имеется такая вот монография.  интересует ли кого?


Добрый день! можете поделиться книжкой на мило mig25ua@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо)

----------


## sparrow

> Добрый день! можете поделиться книжкой на мило mig25ua@gmail.com
> Заранее спасибо)


Отправил картинки.

----------


## MiG-25ua

> Отправил картинки.


Большое спасибо! 
помогли с строительством кабины МиГ-25ПДС 
попозже попытаюсь фото скинуть роботы 
есть только видио как я оживлял систему САУ

----------


## AC

Иракский РБ в Дейтоне (Огайо):
Photos: Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-25RB Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, известная история - американцы захватили в Ираке неск. МИГ-25РБ  и отправили их в Штаты. Неужели они им еще чем-то интересны? Что они хотят-то от них?

----------


## AC

> Да, известная история - американцы захватили в Ираке неск. МИГ-25РБ  и отправили их в Штаты. Неужели они им еще чем-то интересны? Что они хотят-то от них?


В музей...

----------


## FLOGGER

> В музей...


Ну, разве что... Но уж очень основательно они их готовят к экспозиции.

----------


## Intruder

Так и надо готовить!  А не потрошить и делать из экспоната "мумию"....  К сожалению у нас в основном "мумии" без дв-ля и приборов. Голый фюзеляж с крылом и все....  Да еще какой ни будь "КАМУФЛЯЖ" заманстрячат и области "фантазии Пупкина" ....

----------


## Fencer

> К сожалению у нас в основном "мумии" без дв-ля и приборов. Голый фюзеляж с крылом и все....


При списании матчасти в СССР и России всегда так...

----------


## lindr

Сайт forcesdz.com опубликовал две недели назад скан раритетного фото от 01.11.84

----------


## Intruder

Ждут "своего часа"...

----------


## Fencer

> Ждут "своего часа"...


Где сфотографировано?

----------


## Intruder

> Где сфотографировано?


На аэродроме конечно....

----------


## Fencer

> На аэродроме конечно....


Уточню - на каком аэродроме?

----------


## Intruder

Северный-2 ХМАО  Ю-З Ханты-Мансийска  осень 2009

----------


## ПСП

> Сайт forcesdz.com опубликовал две недели назад скан раритетного фото от 01.11.84


Я этот снимок ещё в августе тут выкладывал "Парад в четь 30-летия АНДР. Алжир, 1984 г"    МиГ-25 в ВВС стран СНГ
Из "Одноклассников" выдернул...

----------


## lindr

Пара редких фото из Ливии, некоторые борта вижу впервые например 5145, полные заводские увы не знаю.

----------


## KURYER

Найдено в сети:

----------


## ПСП

№81 в СВВАИУ (Ставрополь)  :

----------


## Fencer

"Прилетели и крылья потеряли" из альбома "Моя служба в/ч 03320" (источник https://ok.ru/v.ch.03320/album/57922...1/835289054511)

----------


## Fencer

> "Прилетели и крылья потеряли" из альбома "Моя служба в/ч 03320" (источник https://ok.ru/v.ch.03320/album/57922...1/835289054511)


Ответ автора фотографии дословно:
 "Это в Крыму в школе прапорщиков крылья потом при делали он как учебное пособие только притянули а по дороге с крыльями не входил!".

----------


## Avia M

ПУ. 22018174.

----------


## Avia M

Фонари отполировать бы...

----------


## Nazar

> Фонари отполировать бы...



К сожалению уже не отполировать..

----------


## Avia M

> К сожалению уже не отполировать..


Печально. Возможно поискать на местах в лучшем состоянии. "Патриот" очень педантично подходит к облику принимаемой техники.

----------


## Nazar

> Печально. Возможно поискать на местах в лучшем состоянии. "Патриот" очень педантично подходит к облику принимаемой техники.


Несколько РУ были в Монче и вряд-ли они оттуда смогли перелететь куда-нибудь.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Фонари отполировать бы..


Это не поможет, полировка там ни при чем. Это стекло такое. Практически чуть-ли не на всех МИГах такая фигня.

----------


## KURYER

Сирия.

----------


## aпм-90

Котлас,фото выложены в 2015году: https://vk.com/photo25136691_365855141

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-25ПУ №37(красн) в 763 иап ПВО (Югорск-2).

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

Вроде, это еще не выкладывали.
Интересное размещение звездочек - на воздухозаборнике.



Ссылка на весь альбом

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, необычно, но мне кажется, что это потому, что внизу их рисовать просто удобнее - не надо на стремянку залезать. Звездочки на уровне головы.

----------


## sovietjet

Кто-нибудь знает об этом МиГ-25РУ? Первый раз я видел МиГ-25РУ с камуфляжем. Снимок 1995 года в Барановичах, Беларусь. Какова история этого самолета?

----------


## AndyK

> Кто-нибудь знает об этом МиГ-25РУ? Первый раз я видел МиГ-25РУ с камуфляжем. Снимок 1995 года в Барановичах, Беларусь. Какова история этого самолета?


С-т по-моему с Щучина, их несколько спарок было камуфлированных (красили на ЗАРЗ-е). В Баранках их, ЕМНИП, утилизировали... *unclebu* может точнее сказать, если заскочит на минуточку  :Smile:

----------


## unclebu

> С-т по-моему с Щучина, их несколько спарок было камуфлированных (красили на ЗАРЗ-е). В Баранках их, ЕМНИП, утилизировали... *unclebu* может точнее сказать, если заскочит на минуточку


Заскочил))))) Самолет как и сказал земеля из Щучина. Тим Фестнер снимал его на территории 558 АРЗ. Они тогда с Франком Розендаалем (царство ему небесное) к нам приезжали. Если надо номер уточнить, то можно у Тима спросить. А судьба его проста. На снимке сзади слева виден надувной ангар. Это цех базы разделки авиатехники. Там их разбирали, а планеры плющили на территории бывшего полка РВСН в гарнизоне Лесная рядом с Барановичами. Там и почил в бозе этот борт.

----------


## rex762

Приветствую Всех!Внимательно перечитал всю ветку.Очень не равнодушен к МиГ-25! А посему,хотелось бы спросить,у знающих,какова судьба 25-ых ПД и ПДС 524-ОЙ ИАП 10 армии ПВО которые в 1994 г.перегнали в Мончегорск с Летнеозерска(Обозерская)???

----------


## sovietjet

Спасибо за ответы AndyK и unclebu!

----------


## An-Z

> ...,какова судьба 25-ых ПД и ПДС 524-ОЙ ИАП 10 армии ПВО которые в 1994 г.перегнали в Мончегорск с Летнеозерска(Обозерская)???


Скорее всего утилизировали во Ржеве.

----------


## Nazar

> Скорее всего утилизировали во Ржеве.


А они вообще летали? Просто я не помню там перехватчиков в это время, да и батя не особо припоминает....

----------


## rex762

Все мои знакомые,кто в теме,говорят что их перегнали туда.по возможности постараюсь узнать тактические номера...т.е. бортовые...Два уже узнал...спарка 044 и 02...

----------


## APKAH

Вопрос, во многих западных источниках к этому самолёту указывается заводской номер 020СМ03. Но разве это возможно..?  :Confused: 

●Миг-25ПУ №30 (???)
Учебное пособие в РВВАИУ. Утилизирован в начале 90-х годов. Разбитая кабина попала в рижский музей. Фото конец 80-х, 1989, 2008 (справа), 06.2008

----------


## Gefest83

> Приветствую Всех!Внимательно перечитал всю ветку.Очень не равнодушен к МиГ-25! А посему,хотелось бы спросить,у знающих,какова судьба 25-ых ПД и ПДС 524-ОЙ ИАП 10 армии ПВО которые в 1994 г.перегнали в Мончегорск с Летнеозерска(Обозерская)???


 :Confused: В Мончегорске 25-ых ПД и ПДС на сколько я знаю не перегонялось, может их в Котлас перегоняли?

----------


## rex762

> В Мончегорске 25-ых ПД и ПДС на сколько я знаю не перегонялось, может их в Котлас перегоняли?


Не спорю,может быть!Попробую ещё узнать...

----------


## An-Z

Их скорее всего сразу во Ржев и гнали, Саню Мелихова надо позвать))

----------


## rex762

Чё нарыл и высмотрел...Савватия 3 "спарки" Б/Н ...96,95 и 93 которая ещё 30.05.15г. осталась там брошеной...! "красные"...

----------


## Gefest83

> Чё нарыл и высмотрел...Савватия 3 "спарки" Б/Н ...96,95 и 93 которая ещё 30.05.15г. осталась там брошеной...! "красные"...


Аааа, ну эти спарки в Мончегорске в 2016 году ещё наблюдались: ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## OKA

MiG-25PU with serial 2482 at T4 :



https://twitter.com/LuftwaffeAS/stat...963008/photo/1

----------


## stream

2010 Лагуат

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Фото Сергея Скрынникова. https://fotografersha.livejournal.com/951608.html

----------


## Avia M

> ПУ. 22018174. Вложение 71956Вложение 71957


Перевозка в Кубинку.

----------


## Avia M

"Всего было выпущено 1186 самолётов МиГ-25 всех модификаций".

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/Syr_Mil_Wik/stat...67937664557056

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

764 иап, 1970-е - 1980-е гг.
                    
Фото: Овчарука Николая Степановича.
https://ok.ru/group/43256232280291/album/52959333056739

----------


## Avia M

Подскажите пож., месторасположение... Спасибо.

----------


## Nazar

> Подскажите пож., месторасположение... Спасибо.


А на Скейле не подписали откуда фото?

----------


## Red307

> Подскажите пож., месторасположение... Спасибо.


31й вроде у Беленко был.

----------


## Nazar

> 31й вроде у Беленко был.


Да, 31 красный. Но мне кажется сам номер немного другой формы и размеров. Хотя может это фото так искажает.

----------


## Red307

> Да, 31 красный. Но мне кажется сам номер немного другой формы и размеров. Хотя может это фото так искажает.


Вроде такой же.


Я вспомнил то, потому что собирал четверть века назад хасевский миг-25. Сейчас в гараже хранится))

----------


## Avia M

> А на Скейле не подписали откуда фото?


Увы, адреса ведут в "пустоту", по иному не пытался...

----------


## Avia M

> А на Скейле не подписали откуда фото?


Пошукал в сети. Скорее всего Насосная... Мачты похожие.

----------


## ПСП

А где снят этот известный кадр?

----------


## Avia M

> А где снят этот известный кадр?


"Ориентиры" отсутствуют... Без современников не определить, полагаю.

----------


## Avia M

Хорошая новость! 

https://ok.ru/video/1560428546636

----------


## OKA

" Фотографии сентября 2018 года.
Самолеты МиГ-25 все еще находятся в боевом составе Алжира, причем ремонтируются и поддерживаются в неплохом состоянии. Считается, что в составе ВВС Алжира имеется 18 МиГ-25 модификаций ПД и РБШ. "

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1504469.html

----------


## FLOGGER

Борт 01 никакой не РБФ, это РБТ. 
P.S. Вообще не понял, зачем сейчас вытащили эти старые, всем известные снимки? :Frown:

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

> Борт 01 никакой не РБФ, это РБТ. 
> P.S. Вообще не понял, зачем сейчас вытащили эти старые, всем известные снимки?


01 был так подписан.
Ну, не надо, так не надо. 
Я ведь не могу знать, что кому известно. А Вы?

----------


## stream

> " Фотографии сентября 2018 года.
> Самолеты МиГ-25 все еще находятся в боевом составе Алжира, причем ремонтируются и поддерживаются в неплохом состоянии. Считается, что в составе ВВС Алжира имеется 18 МиГ-25 модификаций ПД и РБШ. "
> 
> https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1504469.html


Ain Oussera, на заднем плане Су-24МRК

----------


## Nazar

> Борт 01 никакой не РБФ, это РБТ. 
> P.S. Вообще не понял, зачем сейчас вытащили эти старые, всем известные снимки?


Ну да.
У них вроде недавно, силами Азербайджана, несколько бортов на крыло поставили.

----------


## FLOGGER

> 01 был так подписан.


Т.е., вы сами их не различаете?




> Я ведь не могу знать, что кому известно. А Вы?


Что кому известно я, конечно, тоже не знаю. Но это просто старые, давно известные снимки.

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-25ПД №45 (80-е годы).

----------


## ПСП

МиГ-25РБТ? №32 (синий) на учебном аэродроме В Рижском КИИГА (осень 1989г).

----------


## PPV

Так все таки, в Рижском, или в Киевском?

----------


## ПСП

> Так все таки, в Рижском, или в Киевском?


 В Рижском ... (РКИИ ГА).

----------


## PPV

> В Рижском ... (РКИИ ГА).


А что означает буква "К" в этом сокращении? Краснознаменный?

----------


## FLOGGER

Мне казалось, что были РИИ ГА и КИИ ГА. Соответственно, Рига и Киев.

----------


## ПСП

> А что означает буква "К" в этом сокращении? Краснознаменный?


Да. Буква "К" в этом сокращении - Краснознаменный.

----------


## unclebu

> МиГ-25РБТ? №32 (синий) на учебном аэродроме В Рижском КИИГА (осень 1989г).


Это МиГ-25РБВ

----------


## FLOGGER

> Это МиГ-25РБВ


Я тоже так считаю.

----------


## OKA

https://vk.com/wall-84638032_18796?reply=18814

----------


## OKA

https://mobile.twitter.com/kad_ghani...81988795166728

----------


## Avia M

С просторов...

----------


## OKA

> С просторов...


Оттуда же))

----------


## Fencer

82 иап, Насосный

----------


## Avia M

> 82 иап, Насосный


Почему "ы"? :Smile: 
Полагаю Насосная... Похожие ранее п. 395 и 401.

----------


## Fencer

> Почему "ы"?
> Полагаю Насосная... Похожие ранее п. 395 и 401.


Скопировал в оригинале текст.

----------


## Fencer

Источник http://svvaulsh.ru/e107_plugins/copp....php?album=266

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://www.sgvavia.ru/photo/

----------

